
Ask HN: What password manager do you recommend to friends and family? - october_sky
I realize those of us working in tech have our own tastes or specialized tools for password managers. But what do you recommend for friends and family to use?
======
softwareplumber
I don't trust cloud based password stores. So I use pass which uses gpg
encryption for your passwords.

[https://www.passwordstore.org](https://www.passwordstore.org)

GitHub has a good tutorial on generating your own gpg key:
[https://help.github.com/en/articles/generating-a-new-gpg-
key](https://help.github.com/en/articles/generating-a-new-gpg-key)

Using this you can encrypt your files. I store my gpg files in on a git forge.
This way, I load my gpg key, clone the repo into ~/.password-store and voila!
I can use my asswords/secrets across devices. It even has a utility for
Android.

Besides that, I use Emacs a lot so I use helm-pass package to streamline my
password discovery and copy-to-clipboard actions without exposing the password
in plain view.

~~~
wishinghand
I wish I had your friends and family’s comfort with using GPG keys.

------
h4waii
Bitwarden.

Personally, I use KeePass with Syncthing but pay for a Bitwarden Family
account for my spouse and family members.

I migrated from LastPass, to Enpass, and finally to KeePass. Bitwarden
basically checks all the boxes for me, but I prefer to control my own data
without having to run and maintain the Bitwarden server for the rest.

~~~
highhedgehog
Bitwarden also has an option to install it on your own server

------
camhenlin
For most users in the Apple ecosystem, iCloud keychain is an excellent,
extremely well-integrated solution. I recommend it to all of my friends and
family.

------
BjoernKW
1Password. Secure, good UX, syncs effortlessly on all my devices.

------
sabarasaba
Bitwarden, pretty much my whole family and circle of friends uses it. Great
UX, mobile apps, security, and not expensive at all.

------
yrezgui
I got relatives who use 1password
([https://1password.com](https://1password.com)) and are happy with. Dashlane
([https://www.dashlane.com](https://www.dashlane.com)) would be the other one
I have in mind.

------
taf2
Chromes builtin password manager. I trust that google has smart people who
will do a good job of securing my passwords and my families. It has its
problems but with its auto generated passwords and almost all services I use
having two factor , I feel it’s a good choice

------
cujic9
The discussion here is somewhat relevant:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20026297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20026297)

I typically say:

1\. Anything is better than nothing.

2\. 1Password is pretty good.

3\. Keepass is the best if you are ultra paranoid.

------
mstibbard
KeePass. It's on every platform and is free.

------
GreenJelloShot
Enpass ([https://www.enpass.io/](https://www.enpass.io/))

It is easy enough for my extremely non-technical wife to use on both her
laptop and phone.

------
elvecinodeabajo
I really love KeePass. I don't feel comfortable with 3rd party cloud services.
There are also apps for Android and iOS to work with KeePass databases. It's
everything easy.

~~~
barefootcoder
I love the keepass ecosystem, but would never recommend it to family who isn't
very computer literate, and the iOS offerings are poor, with kypass being the
only full functioning one, and it's closed source and a little buggy. I worry
a little bit about using it to manage my passwords.

~~~
elvecinodeabajo
Isn't an irony to worry about 'closed source' in Apple's iOS?

------
notlukesky
SAASPASS ([https://saaspass.com](https://saaspass.com)) is the password
manager for the more security minded.

------
ghani
Password Safe ([https://www.pwsafe.org/](https://www.pwsafe.org/)) is an
offline password manager.

------
mirrortits
Bitwarden for its open source approach, security review, apps for ALL
platforms and it’s crazy cheap. Has been my daily driver for the past 2 years.

~~~
peterbozso
I wanted to write almost the exact same list. :) Such an awesome product,
highly recommended!

------
kaushikt
I am using 1Password for my family. I am the only "tech" guy. Others had a
hard time getting onboarded and learning to use.

------
logari
I do not recommend any in particular because we are all different. All I can
say is that I enjoyed using Authy.

------
alireza94
I’ve used 1Password for the last 3 years and it works like a charm.

------
treycopeland
Been a Dashlane user for three years and would highly recommend it.

~~~
surds
Finally! Someone besides me here who would recommend Dashlane. For some
reason, it is always missing from these threads on HN.

Been a user for 3-4 years now, and would definitely recommend it.

------
vr46
1Password, no contest.

------
katzeilla
KeePass

It's cross-platform/FOSS and does not relay on cloud.

~~~
NikkiA
Combining it with Keepass Tusk increases the usability for non-techs too.

------
highhedgehog
Bitwarden all the way.

------
icarusfowl
Keeper

------
mariejones
I would prefer LastPass

~~~
highhedgehog
Last pass MUST be avoided. It is closed sourced and has been exposed to hacks
before

~~~
majortennis
I mean open source ftw but it being closed source doesn't mean you should
avoid it. What hacks I've heard nothing of the sort

~~~
kaushikt
This - [https://www.darknet.org.uk/2017/03/lastpass-chrome-
extension...](https://www.darknet.org.uk/2017/03/lastpass-chrome-extension-
leaking-passwords/)

Although, they weren't completely hacked it seems. They were fixing a major
vulnerability.

